# Feelings and respect



## jools (Nov 5, 2011)

Buildings don't have souls,, or feelings. They don't send messages or talk to people,,,,, or whistle,, or snore. 

But when you look at a building that is losing it's entity or it's purpose,, when the locks get broken and a door forced open,,,,,,,,,when the it's being defaced, violated and plundered by vandals kids and looters,,,,,,,,, 

,,,,,,, don't you feel inside of yourself somewhere,,,,,,, that the building is so very sad?????

A broken building is like an Eighty year old consigned to a home with no purpose left in life,,,,,,,,,,,, no happiness to look forward to except to be visited by people who like them for what they are,,,,,,and respect and appreciate them for what they were


----------



## highcannons (Nov 5, 2011)

Spot on!


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 5, 2011)

Sad house is sad


----------



## highcannons (Nov 5, 2011)

"we're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad." - I'm not ,the scan said my brain was normal...


PaulPowers said:


> Sad house is sad


----------



## Dextersdad (Nov 5, 2011)

When I see the local pubs derelict and falling apart they do seem to be dying. Funny thing is the only one that has been pulled down was badly haunted so there may have been something spiritual (no pun intended) going on there.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 5, 2011)

Dextersdad said:


> When I see the local pubs derelict and falling apart they do seem to be dying. Funny thing is the only one that has been pulled down was badly haunted so there may have been something spiritual (no pun intended) going on there.



The whole ghosts/spituality thing never really gets a good reception on exploration sites


----------



## standarduck (Nov 5, 2011)

But alcohol puns definitely do...


----------



## johno23 (Nov 5, 2011)

jools said:


> Buildings don't have souls,, or feelings. They don't send messages or talk to people,,,,, or whistle,, or snore.
> 
> But when you look at a building that is losing it's entity or it's purpose,, when the locks get broken and a door forced open,,,,,,,,,when the it's being defaced, violated and plundered by vandals kids and looters,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...



Nicely put,I know exactly what you mean,often thought similar myself


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 6, 2011)

highcannons said:


> "we're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad." - I'm not ,the scan said my brain was normal...


My therapist told me I'm normal now. How boring! 

Couldn't agree more. I've mentioned this before...but I'll say it again!  ...I really feel the atmosphere of places, a sense of place or feeling of what went on during it's lifetime. It might sound fanciful to some, but my feelings are that buildings can absorb what happened there, and yes I agree that they can 'feel' abandoned when no longer cared for. 

Maybe my therapist was wrong after all!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 6, 2011)

Dextersdad said:


> When I see the local pubs derelict and falling apart they do seem to be dying. Funny thing is the only one that has been pulled down was badly haunted so there may have been something spiritual (no pun intended) going on there.



At the risk of causing offence... you're talking total bollox.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 6, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> At the risk of causing offence...


Risk???


----------



## jools (Nov 6, 2011)

,,,,, therapists must be mad to base their career around trying to cure normal people of being different,,,,,,, they need counselling!!


----------



## Dextersdad (Nov 6, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> At the risk of causing offence... you're talking total bollox.


No offence taken knob head its the kind of reaction I expected.


----------



## Section 106 (Nov 6, 2011)

It is people that make places. It is not so much the dereliction itself, but the physical embodiment of 'absence' that dereliction represents. 

Without people and the activity they generate, all that remain are the ghosts and echoes of the past - whether that fabric be the torment ingrained within the abandoned asylum, or the pleasure within the forgotten holiday camp.

A house that has never been lived in is just a shell, but that which has is 'haunted'.


----------



## sennelager66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Though it is more a shame the character of an area is lost when buildings are left to their own devices, knocked down and replaced by faceless housing estates or industrial estates this is the whole point of this site. Anger at graffiti and lack of respect for the past gets me going far more than anything.


----------



## highcannons (Nov 6, 2011)

Section 106 said:


> It is people that make places. It is not so much the dereliction itself, but the physical embodiment of 'absence' that dereliction represents.
> 
> Without people and the activity they generate, all that remain are the ghosts and echoes of the past - whether that fabric be the torment ingrained within the abandoned asylum, or the pleasure within the forgotten holiday camp.
> 
> A house that has never been lived in is just a shell, but that which has is 'haunted'.



Oooo! Very good!  Wish I'd thought of that!

This post as some distinct views, I like that even if I don't agree with some views......


----------



## scribble (Nov 6, 2011)

It may well be fanciful, but I often feel a reaction from the building itself. Winchester Cathedral didn't seem to like me at all. I got a real vibe of "What are you doing here? What do you want?" Other cathedrals don't affect me in that way. The old, disused church of St Stephens in Fylingthorpe is a case in point. It's like a grumpy old grandad. If you outstay your welcome, it really feels as though it's saying "Well it's been nice of you to pop in but you can bugger off now". Other people have had that reaction too. Other than that, it just seems very sad to see neglect and vandalism - it's disrespectful to the people who created the beauty in the first place and the people who cared for it in it's former useage.


----------



## scribble (Nov 6, 2011)

Having said that, I bet Miss Haversham was more interesting as a mad, derelict old bat than when she was young.


----------



## jools (Nov 6, 2011)

,,,,,, SWMBO and I often pick up on a place at the same time when we feel a sense of "other-worldliness" ,,,,,,,,,we just look at each other and say "fairies" and know exactly what the other is feeling,,,,,,,,,,,, but don't ask me to explain it ,,,,,


----------



## Munchh (Nov 6, 2011)

Dextersdad said:


> No offence taken knob head its the kind of reaction I expected.



Welcome to the forum Dextersdad, I see this is your 5th post here.

In order to give you the kind of reaction you _didn't_ expect, maybe you could clarify a couple of points?

When you say that "the only one that was pulled down was badly haunted", do you mean that you believe it was quite literally occupied or frequented by a ghost/s? Or do you mean that you believe it was a local 'haunt' of many different types of people over time which led to its being pulled down for more earthbound reasons.

Similar questions arise from this part of your first post on this thread - "so there may have been something spiritual (no pun intended) going on there" - Are you attempting to discuss paranormal activity?

I don't believe the original poster, Jools, was discussing paranormal activity?

This is an exploration forum, which as far as I'm aware neither deals with nor encourages 'belief' in the paranormal. 

I hope that you edit your most recent post to give a more meaningful and rational response.


----------



## jools (Nov 6, 2011)

Let's be nice to each other


----------



## Dextersdad (Nov 6, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Welcome to the forum Dextersdad, I see this is your 5th post here.
> 
> In order to give you the kind of reaction you _didn't_ expect, maybe you could clarify a couple of points?
> 
> ...



I have no intention of using this forum as a platform to introduce any supernatural opinions and my comment was an aside to the point about a inanimate object looking sad something it clearly cant do as its lifeless. I don't take offence either at been told I am talking bollox the only time I would take offence is if was by someone who opinions I valued.


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 6, 2011)

Dextersdad said:


> I have no intention of using this forum as a platform to introduce any supernatural opinions and my comment was an aside to the point about a inanimate object looking sad something it clearly cant do as its lifeless. I don't take offence either at been told I am talking bollox the only time I would take offence is if was by someone who opinions I valued.


----------



## krela (Nov 6, 2011)

No peanut throwing please, and quit the arguments. There's no need for it.


----------



## highcannons (Nov 6, 2011)

Three men went to hell.
The devil said to them "You have come to hell, and you must now choose whether to spend eternity in room 1, 2 or 3"

He then opened the doors to the three rooms.

Room 1 was filled with men standing on their heads, on a hard wooden floor.

Room 2 was filled with men standing on the heads, on a cement floor.

Finally, room 3 had just a few men, standing in shit up to their knees and drinking coffee.

The men thought for a while, and decided to go with room 3, as it was less crowded and they could drink coffee.

They entered the door to room 3 and just as it was closing behind them, the devil said "OK men, coffee break's over. Back on your heads."

OR, some things are not always what they seem so stop taking offence at each other


----------



## peanuts (Nov 6, 2011)

krela said:


> No peanut throwing please, and quit the arguments. There's no need for it.



yeah no throwing peanuts i have a fear of flying !


----------



## krela (Nov 6, 2011)

peanuts said:


> yeah no throwing peanuts i have a fear of flying !



LOL! 

FWIW I'm not sure what I think. Buildings do have moods or create moods I think. Whatever the cause different buildings do evoke different feelings inside me. But then isn't that what architecture is all about?!

This is not a paranormal forum though, and I would appreciate it if we kept the paranormal talk off here. It's contentious and only ever leads to arguments.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 6, 2011)

Dextersdad said:


> No offence taken knob head its the kind of reaction I expected.



I aim to please.


----------



## jools (Nov 7, 2011)

,,that's the spirit


----------



## nelly (Nov 7, 2011)

Munchh said:


> I hope that you edit your most recent post to give a more meaningful and rational response.



In order to edit his recent post, seahorse would have to prove that he is not indeed a knob head


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2011)

nelly said:


> In order to edit his recent post, seahorse would have to prove that he is not indeed a knob head



He's not a knob head, he's just a very grumpy old man. 

I can say that because it takes one to know one...


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2011)

Enough now Paul, that kind of thing isn't really useful or appropriate here.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 7, 2011)

nelly said:


> In order to edit his recent post, seahorse would have to prove that he is not indeed a knob head



Can't be arsed. Speaking of the supernatural though, I see there were several sightings of Michael Jackson's ghost during the recent Halloween festivities.

Unsurprisingly, it put the willies up the kiddies.


----------

